# Snow Blower Attachment Help



## daplatten (Feb 19, 2017)

Bought this blower used for $250.00 thinking I'd have to buy a couple of mounting brackets to make it work. Once I got under there it looks like it may only mount up to an older machine. The clutch assembly is hitting the steering gear. Is there a bracket to drop the clutch assembly? Or is this set up totaly wrong for this newer machine?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello daplatten, welcome to the tractor forum.

What make/model tractor and snowblower are you dealing with?


----------



## daplatten (Feb 19, 2017)

The tractor/mower is model #917.255830
The bummer is that I can't find any numbers on the blower it's self. It does say Craftsman on the blower.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

I had the same prob when i got a free plow for my quad , come to find out , needed a differnt mounting hardware for my smaller quad compared to the 500 cc quad


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

You may just need diff mounting hardware for your tractor


----------

